# Colnago international 1985



## reunionisl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all don't know where to start but I have just come round to insuring my bike and realize I have absolutely no idea how much its worth! I have checked on as many sites as I can think of but no luck. It is a Colnago international 1985 with the original campag chainset. anyone have any rough ideas? any help would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there.....if you get in contact with www.colnago.cc I'm sure they could answer your question. What Brian doesn't know about Colnago's isn't worth knowing about! cheers


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Follow ebay sales...*

....that would give you an idea. A lot depends on the condition, and the level of the Campagnolo equipment.


----------

